# Please help with wiring



## Viper99 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 90 maxima. i want to bypass what i assume is the factory amp to the back speakers. it is in the trunk and says "clarion" on it. i do not have the bose system. Has anyone done this? It would really help to know exactly what wires to disconnect and connect rather than do guess and check. Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

why?
that amp works just fine with aftermarket compnents


----------



## Viper99 (Oct 10, 2007)

bc it seems to hurt the sound to the back speakers. I had the same aftermarket deck and speakers in my old Accord, and it sounded much better. The only thing I can think of is that amp. Plus it blew one of my Pioneer 6 1/2" in the back within a couple days. I don't crank my music by any means. If you can think of something else to help it, I would try it. Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you really want to by pass it, just look at the harness, there should a couple of thick wires and some thinner ones. the thinner ones are the speaker ones


----------



## Viper99 (Oct 10, 2007)

All the wires are the same thickness. Let me rephrase my question. Does anyone know what the wiring diagram looks like for the factory "clarion" amp? thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Viper99 said:


> All the wires are the same thickness. Let me rephrase my question. Does anyone know what the wiring diagram looks like for the factory "clarion" amp? thanks.











the wires exiting out the top of the schematic are the speakers


----------



## Viper99 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------

